# حساب عدد البلوك



## الطووود (19 مارس 2009)

اخوان كيف احسب عدد البلوك المطلوب لبناء فيلا او اي مبنى؟
هل يوجد معادلة تقريبية؟
ارجو ضرب مثال على طريقة الحساب؟
كذلك ارجو ذكر طريقة يمكن بها معرفة الاسمنت المطلوب لنفس البلوك؟والرمل كذلك؟
ارجو المساعدة وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (19 مارس 2009)

> اخوان كيف احسب عدد البلوك المطلوب لبناء فيلا او اي مبنى؟
> هل يوجد معادلة تقريبية؟
> ارجو ضرب مثال على طريقة الحساب؟
> كذلك ارجو ذكر طريقة يمكن بها معرفة الاسمنت المطلوب لنفس البلوك؟والرمل كذلك؟
> ارجو المساعدة وجزاكم الله خير


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 


اخي الفاضل / لحساب البلوك لا نعتمد الى طرق ومعادلات تقريبية .. بل يتم الحساب بشكل هندسي بسيط .. وطريقة الحساب هي / 

من خلال المخططات المعمارية : 

1- نحسب اطوال جدران البلوك بالمتر الطولي . 
2- نحدد ارتفاع الجدار ( ارتفاع الطابق مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار ان كانت هنالك جسور ساقطة . ) 

3- حاصل ضرب البند الاول ( عدد الامتار الطولية ) في البند الثاني ( الارتفاع ) ,, الناتج = مساحة البلوك بالمتر المربع م2 . 

4- نحسب مساحة الفتحات ( الابواب والشبابيك ) بالمتر المربع ,, ونخصمها من ناتج البند الثالث . 
5- الناتج من البند الرابع = مساحة البلوك الصافية بالمتر المربع ... نضيف اليها نسبة هالك تتراوح ما بين 2 الى 5 % حسب وضع المشروع وعملية التشوينات .... 

6- نحسب مقاس البلوك وعليه عدد البلوك في المتر المربع الواحد ( فاذا كان البلوك 20 سم ارتفاع في 40 سم طول ) يكون المتر الطولي = 2.5 بلوكة .... ومن ثم بارتفاع متر واحد يكون هنالك 5 بلوكات ............. وبالتالي الناتج = 12.5 بلوكة بالمتر المربع . 

7- لايجاد عدد البلوك المطلوب = الناتج من البند 5 ( مساحة البلوك م2 ).. ضرب ...الناتج من البند 6 ( مساحة البلوك للمتر المربع الواحد ) = عدد البلوك المطلوب . 


مثال حسابي / 

من المخطط تم حساب : 
- ان هنالك جدران بلوك بطول ==== 100 متر طولي . 
- ارتفاع الجدار الصافي = 3 متر . 
- مساحة البلوك = 3 * 100 = 300 متر مربع . 
- مساحة الابواب والشبابيك = 15 م2 . 
- المساحة الصافية للبلوك = 285 م2 
- اضافة الهالك بنسبة 2% = = 285 * 1.02 = 290 م2 مساحة البلوك المطلوب . 
- حساب عدد البلوك : قياس البلوك - 20 سم ارتفاع في 40 سم طول اذا المتر المربع الواحد فيه عدد 12.5 بلوكة . 

- عدد البلوك المطلوب = 12.5 في 290 م2 = 3625 بلوكة . 


الان ناتي للشق الثاني من استفسارك 


> كذلك ارجو ذكر طريقة يمكن بها معرفة الاسمنت المطلوب لنفس البلوك؟والرمل كذلك؟





لمعرفة بدقة هذه المعلومات يجب ان نحدد نسب الخلط للاسمنت والماء والرمل وهي غالبا ما تكون 1اسمنت: 4 رمل . 

ولكن ايضا هذه النسبة تخضغ لمتغيرات عدة منها نوعية الرمل ونظافته .. وبالتالي فهذه النسبة قد يتم تعديلها موقعيا بخبرة المهندس او المراقب المسؤول .. 


ولذلك ساعطيك نسبة تقريبية ... مبنية على الخبرة العملية ... مع ملاحظة ان هذه النسبة تعتمد على الاتي : 
- عرض المونة ( ما بين البلوكة والبلوكة الاخرى ) 1.5 سم تقريبا . 
- نسبة الخلط 1: 4 . 


النسبة هي .. / 
للاسمنت كل 4 متر مربع بلوك يحتاج الى كيس اسمنت ( شيكارة ) واحد فقط . 
وبالتالي بالمقابل ستحتاج الى اربع اضعافها رمل . اي ما يقارب اربع عربانات . .


هذه النسبة تستطيع ان تعتمد عليها مبدايا من خلالها ولكن بعد البدء في التنفيذ قد تظطر الى تعديلها .

وتقبل تحياتي / 
.محمد زايد


----------



## الطووود (19 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك المهندس الفاضل محمد زايد

لكن هل يوجد طريقة حساب بشكل تقريبي؟؟


----------



## abuammar17 (19 مارس 2009)

الاخ م. محمد زايد كانت الاجابة على الشق الاول من السوال ممتازة
ولكن لواتينا نحسب ماذكرته في الشق الاخر من السوال وهوان كل 4 متر مربع تاخذ 1 شيكارة اسمنت
اي انه :
0.015(سمك المونة)×0.2( عرض البلوك)×4(بفرض طول الجار 4 متروارتفاع 1 متر)×5(عدد العراميس الراسية بارتفاع 1 متر)=0.06 متر مكعب مونة
0.05 (سمك العرموس الافقي) ×0.2× ارتفاع البلوك×0.15(عرض البلوك لان البلوك تكون على شكل u )×عدد العراميس الافقية 10= 0.015
مجموع 0.06 +0.015 = 0.075 متر مكعب مونه
وطبعا لو حسبنا ان متر مكعب لمونة المباني فيها 6 اكياس اسمنت او 7 اكياس اسمنت مثلا وهذا كثير
7×0.075 = 0.525 ( نصف كيس اسمنت ) بمعنى 4 متر مربع مباني ياخذ نصف كيس اسمنت
بمعنى ان ماذكرته ضعف ماتم حسابه والصحيح ان 7.5 متر مربع مباني ياخذ (1 كيس اسمنت)
وبطريقة جدا مفهومة على ضوء حسابي الاخير ان الف بلوكة من 20×20×40 تاخذ 11 كيس اسمنت


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (19 مارس 2009)

تضيف العرموص للبلوك لان كل بلك محاصر اعلا واسفل بواحد عرموص
وتحسب بدقه متناهيه متحسب الهالك للنقل وخلافه حسب جودة البلك
المونه عن طريق الحجم الكلي وحجم البلك والطرح
عدد الاسمنت بالنسبه مالتناسب تجمع النسب وتقسم علي المجموع النسبه ضرب الكميه الكليه تقسيم مجموع النسب الحجميه والله اعلم


----------



## abuammar17 (19 مارس 2009)

كلامك غير واضح يا مصعب رجاء التوضيح لتعم الفائدة وشكرا


----------



## ابو امامه (19 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم : أولا ما هو العرموص لو تسمحوا . ثانيا للحساب التقريبي فعدد الطوب يكون مساحة التقطيعات*12 . أما الاسمنت فرأي ابو عمار صحيح . ودمتم .


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (19 مارس 2009)

افرض 3 طوبات وصفين مدماكين
للثلاث طوبات طول اضافي هو الفتحه بين الطوبه الاضافيه طول افقي 3+العراميص
والارتفاع نفس الشي
نفرض ان الطوبه 30 20 10
العروص 2 والفرشه 3
يكون الطول +2 والعرض +3
وهكذا يحسب الطول الكلي والعدد الكلي بدقه لا مثيل لها
وحجم المونه =عدد البلك وحجم الطوبه الفرق بينهما
ارجو ان اكون وضحت؟
مكونات المونه من النسب والتناسب 1 2 3
مجموعها 6
يكون الحجم ضرب (جداء)1 تقسيم مقسوم علي 6
وهكذا دواليب


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (20 مارس 2009)

الزميل أبو أمامة
العرموس هو المسافة بين البلوكة والتي حولها، والتي يتم تعبئتها بالمونة الاسمنتية،وتسمى في الأردن مثلا( الحل)
أما عدد البلوك فهو 12.5 بلوكة للمتر المربع على اعتبار البلوكة 40 سم طول*20 سم ارتفاع مع اهمال مساحة الحل


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (24 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يا أخى العزيز ....،
لحساب كمية البلوكات المطلوبة يجب أولاً حساب مكعبات المبانى الموجودة بالفيلا وهى كما تفضل الزملاء سابقاً بذكرها وهى تساوى ( إرتفاع الحائط × عرض الحائط × سمك البلوك ) مخصوماً منها مكعب الفتحات الموجودة فى الحائط والتى تساوى ( إرتفاع الفتحة × عرض الفتحة × سمك البلوك ) .
ــ وسأرفق لك الجزء الخاص بالمبانى فى الموسوعة الهندسية للبقرى والتى من خلالها يمكنك تعلم كيفية حساب كمية البلوكات وكذلك المونة الخاصة بها مع وجود جدول به أنواع مختلفة من البلوكات وكافة المعلومات عنها . 
( اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وإنفعنا بما تعلمنا ) وجزى الله الدكتور البقرى عنا وعن المسلمين خير الجزاء


----------



## abdozed2001 (5 أبريل 2010)

كم كمية الرمل التي نحتاجها لبناء الألف طوبة 20*20*40


----------



## فيصل ابوغرارة (2 يونيو 2010)

كيفية حساب مساحة البلوك


----------



## engmans (5 يونيو 2010)

حبيبنا هناك طريقه تقريبيه 
بفرض ان البلوك 40*20*20 وان سمك العرموس 1سم فان المتر المسطح يتكون من 
عدد البلوك = 2.5*4.8=12 بلوكه فى المتر المسطح مع حساب سمك العرموس
اذا كان نسبة خلط المونه هى 1:4
فيكون كمية المونه فى المتر المسطح هى = 6*0.2*0.01*1+3*5*0.2*0.2*0.01=0.018 م3
وبفرض ان المتر المكعب ياخذ 6 شكاير اسمنت وده الكم المعقول فيكون فى المتر المسطح
الرمل 0.018 م3 والاسمنت 5.4 كجم يعنى شيكارة الاسمنت بتعمل 9.25 م2 تقريبا


----------



## engmak (5 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
أريد أن اعرف نسبة الهالك فى البلوك 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق السهر (18 فبراير 2013)

يعطيكم العافيه على المعلومه


----------

